

Soviet Image Editing Tool from 1987 - jgv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2PsiJXswiM

======
jgv
Just saw that a link to an article that included this video has been posted
and is being discussed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1868505>

#oops

